# Windows 95 is 20 years old.



## Desmond (Aug 25, 2015)

*o.aolcdn.com/hss/storage/midas/e51759a4f40ec9efa81f1c90e438da73/202518987/win95.jpg



> When Windows 95 launched on Thursday August 24th 1995 (the clue's in the name), Mortal Kombat was the surprise box office hit, TLC was top of the charts, and Microsoft was pushing its new operating system with a $250 million publicity campaign. Start buttons everywhere, buying the rights to The Rolling Stones' "Start Me Up" and a cyber sitcom starring Jennifer Anniston and Matthew Perry.Yes, a cyber sitcom.



Happy 20th birthday, Windows 95!


----------



## bikramjitkar (Aug 25, 2015)

My first PC came with Windows 95. Damn, I feel so old now.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 25, 2015)

Me too  
damn !! 
still remember playing Doom,Thief, Wolfenstein,Age of Empires,Troy 2000,Toca 2 , Test Drive 6 on it


----------



## Desmond (Aug 25, 2015)

First time I saw the Start button. Before Windows 95, the only Windows I knew was Windows 3.1 on my school's 486 machines. Seeing Windows 95 on a colour monitor was a memorable experience for me.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2015)

I started with win98. Then quickly moved over to XP. XP lasted for a while. VISTA was ****. Moved to 7, 8, 8.1. Now 10.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 25, 2015)

My first computer books had Win 95 as its examples, started my windows experience with Win 98, then jumped to XP and a massive jump to Win 8. Yes I have never used Win 7.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 25, 2015)

I started with Win98>Win Me>Win XP>Win 7>Win 8.1> Win 10 now.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 25, 2015)

My school started computer class when I was in 2nd Standard and Winows 95 was the OS 

I used Win 95>Win 98>Win ME>Win XP>Win XP Media Center Edition>Win Vista>Win 7>Win 8>Win 8.1>Win 10


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 25, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> I started with Win98>Win Me>Win XP>Win 7>Win 8.1> Win 10 now.



Same sequence for me also.
Never used vista, but used Windows 2000 server for 3~4 days in one of my Friend's Home.It was an acquaintance with the system rather...


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

Haha my birthday was also yesterday.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 25, 2015)

98 > XP used to dualboot XP and 98 > Long long time later > Windows 7  used to dual boot 7 and XP > Long long time later > Windows 10

I met ubuntu somewhere in the middle between Win 10 and Win 7


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 26, 2015)

Those were the days...


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 26, 2015)

From windows 95 -till windows 10 ...I have used them all 

XP spent longest duration on my PC around 8 years


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 26, 2015)

Happy 20th birthday, Windows 95!


----------



## Ricky (Aug 26, 2015)

Wow, thats a very important "Technology News" , I can't resist myself from making a comment here.. 

So, you just saw my comment .


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> *My first computer books had Win 95 as its examples, started my windows experience with Win 98*, then jumped to XP and a massive jump to Win 8. Yes I have never used Win 7.



same here  but after win 98 used win ME > win 2000 both pro and server edition > Windows 2003 server ed. > Windows XP > Win 7 > Win 8 and 8.1. Still using win 7 and planning to use win 10 but still don't feel like a urging need.

I'm niw so moved by the GUI of such old OSes will try to get a win 98 like theme for windows 7. The default calssic which comes with OS is not very suitable so looking for a themepack


----------

